# Spider royal and head wobble



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

I have a young female Spider (CB 11) who has a slight head wobble, I’d love to breed her in about 3-4 years to an albino, so I can try for a spider-albino. 
Now if I do breed her would she pass on this head wobble to the albino-spider?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Dragon7777 said:


> I have a young female Spider (CB 11) who has a slight head wobble, I’d love to breed her in about 3-4 years to an albino, so I can try for a spider-albino.
> Now if I do breed her would she pass on this head wobble to the albino-spider?


Shocking that you're even thinking of breeding from it tbh.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

All spiders wobble, its part of the gene. Some might not show it at times but the gene is always there.

Ones that appear not to wobble can throw wobbly babies and vice versa.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Shocking that you're even thinking of breeding from it tbh.


your comments shocking :devil:

The wobble is practically part of the spider gene, my spider has no wobble atall although her parents on the other had might have had a real bad wobble, how bad the wobble is isnt genetic, all thats genetic is the actual neurological problem itself.

like the other poster said, 
if one that wobbles has babies, the babies mightnt wobble atall
if one that doesnt wobble has babies, the babies might wobble alot

totally random in my eyes :2thumb:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Shocking that you're even thinking of breeding from it tbh.


So you're saying that the dominant spider gene should never be bred and be bred out of the royal species? Hoe ridiculous! It's genetic, not harmful, if it was harmful then the snakes wouldn't survive...as long as they eat, drink, sleep and live healthily then what is the problem with breeding the spider gene with other morphs?
The only thing I wouldn't do is breed spider x spider (or any pair which has spider on both sides for example bumblebee x bumblebee)...but you do realise that putting Spider x Albino will in the first lot of offspring only produce hets and then you'd have to breed one of the 100% hets back to a visual albino to produce the Spider Albino? So you're looking 2 generations down the line, and as eightball posted the babies of your spider could have no head wobble, but then their offspring could have lots, there is no way of predicting it.

But good luck with your plans nonetheless :2thumb:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ this, nothing wrong with breeding a spider, as said, bumblebees, spinerblasts etc etc... nothing wrong with them, the head wobble isnt know to be deadly, but as yet there is no super form (homozygous) proven out... there for a spider to spider breeding may be deadly but to any other gene its fine...
hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

GJUK said:


> Shocking that you're even thinking of breeding from it tbh.


 
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

GJUK said:


> Shocking that you're even thinking of breeding from it tbh.


Shocking how everyone seems to have an opinion on the subject, even someone who has only posted on these forums 25 times in the last 6 months, of which only 2 of them have been in the snake section and this is one of them.
Maybe a more constructive response would be better suited than shooting down and criticising someone who is looking for advice on breeding two of his/her (sorry didn't want to assume) snakes to hopefully produce a morph that they like the look of further down the line...or if you you can be helpful or critical in a constructive way then keep your opinions to yourself!


----------



## Dragon7777 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info (and thank Jay-Pee didn't know that). My spiders head wobble is only when she eats and because she is only born this year I have a long time before I breed her.


----------



## Jay--Pee (Aug 31, 2011)

Dragon7777 said:


> Thanks for the info (and thank Jay-Pee didn't know that). My spiders head wobble is only when she eats and because she is only born this year I have a long time before I breed her.


Most morphs with the spider gene have some sort of wobble when it comes to food, it must trigger something in their brain that gets them into feeding mode...my Spider has never refused food, and only wobbles when she first gets a whiff of the mouse, but once she is locked on she is as steady as the rest, and then BAM!
But a mate has a Spider and I saw her refuse once and there was no wobble at all, just no interest hatsoever, but then a week later she smelt it, wobbled, then struck, so maybe its just the trigger...

As for the breeding of recessive gene morphs (like Albinos) if you breed a visual to a dom or co-dom morph (like the Spider) then you'll produce co-dom or dom hatchlings, but they'll all be 100% het for the recessive gene...if you then breed one of the 100% het spider hatchlings back to the visual parent you'll produce 100% hets again but this time you'll have a chance of hitting the visual spider albino.

Hopefully thats not too complicated but if so this may explain it a bit better...

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons
Genetic Wizard 3.0 - World of Ball Pythons

G'luck :2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

our spider has only ever wobbled once which was when it was feeding when it was younger, never wobbled since though but it does spin alot


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I have bred my spider last season he sired 2 clutches one with a albino and one with a normal. He has a slight wobble around feeding time. 

I produced 4 spiders altogether 2.1 het albinos and 0.1 normal spider. Some have no wobbles i can see so far and one has a slight wobble. One of the spiders het albino can be seen in the classifieds.

The head wobble is random on how much it affects a spider.


----------



## scott stewart (Jan 10, 2011)

mine wobbles at feeding time - resulted in a few close shaves for my fingers lol
but other than that he's fine


----------



## tatedman (Nov 24, 2009)

*wobble*

i have a fem bumblebee, she dont head wobble at all but she does corkscrew. i think its weird lol. the spider wouldnt be the spider without the wobble its like there own little royal trait it separaits them from the other morphs, i love em


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

Jay--Pee said:


> Shocking how everyone seems to have an opinion on the subject, even someone who has only posted on these forums 25 times in the last 6 months, of which only 2 of them have been in the snake section and this is one of them.
> Maybe a more constructive response would be better suited than shooting down and criticising someone who is looking for advice on breeding two of his/her (sorry didn't want to assume) snakes to hopefully produce a morph that they like the look of further down the line...or if you you can be helpful or critical in a constructive way then keep your opinions to yourself!


HERE HERE Jay--Pee


----------



## shaneharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

i just fed my spider for the first time and it was quite funny. he doesn't wobble too much but as soon as the rat pup was nearby he was screwing and striking, albeit nowhere near the bloody rat pup. i had to put it near his nose and then he struck in the right place. 

i wouldn't swap him for anything else in the world.


----------

